# Trail Boss USA packable trail building tools



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone have any time on this tool system?

Trail Boss - Packable Trail Building Tools | Packable Trail Building McLeod Head, Rakes, Shovels

This would solve all my problems but I'm looking for any real world feedback on the durability?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

There is this thread from back in 2011.
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/trail-boss-715448.html


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

slocaus said:


> There is this thread from back in 2011.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/trail-boss-715448.html


I saw that, not the same guy or the same tool though.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never laid hands on one of these, and wouldn't pay that kind of money for one without being able to use it first. I just don't trust the segmented handle. I've seen too much flimsy crap built that way. I have it in my head that I know a guy I used to build with that said he bought one of these, and I'm trying to get hold of him. If he says he likes it, then it's probably ok. Again, my primary concern is the handle holding up.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

Cotharyus said:


> I've never laid hands on one of these, and wouldn't pay that kind of money for one without being able to use it first. I just don't trust the segmented handle. I've seen too much flimsy crap built that way. I have it in my head that I know a guy I used to build with that said he bought one of these, and I'm trying to get hold of him. If he says he likes it, then it's probably ok. Again, my primary concern is the handle holding up.


That would be great, I have the same concerns.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

I have one of these I bought a couple of years ago but that I haven't used very much; I just don't like the "feel" of f-glass handles in general. (Plus the joints don't fit well with where I like to position my hands)

They seem well engineered and very solid; I wouldn't perceive reliability to be an issue.

Just last week I was joined by a trail crew group that uses them extensively; being able to magically create a pole saw of nearly infinite length was pretty neat.

Talk about being able to conceal them should done in a different thread; I'm more of an "open carry" guy.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

If it's good enough for Retallack, it's burly enough for most of the rest of us.

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/386153/

Seriously, this thing is made in B-ham by an engineer/trailbuilder who really knows what he's doing.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

GeePhroh said:


> If it's good enough for Retallack, it's burly enough for most of the rest of us.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/386153/
> 
> Seriously, this thing is made in B-ham by an engineer/trailbuilder who really knows what he's doing.


Wow thanks, great series, hadn't seen that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I guess if you had to parachute in?


----------



## DeftJester (Apr 19, 2014)

I just bought the 4 piece handle steel segment upgrade with 6 heads package. Will post up back here with a review in a week or two after I receive it and get it on the trail.


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

DeftJester said:


> I just bought the 4 piece handle steel segment upgrade with 6 heads package. Will post up back here with a review in a week or two after I receive it and get it on the trail.


Thank you!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend of mine has had one for a few years. I've handled it but not used it. Obviously it doesn't seem as sturdy as a one-piece tool, but it has held up well for him. I've been considering getting one but right now I have tools stashed at my work spots so I don't have a real need for one. Personally if I am working on a heavy duty or significant project I'm going to bring my one piece tools and stash them if need be. For something far from the trail head that is a shorter project something like this Trail boss is the ticket. I like that they have real Rogue Hoe heads now, though not my preferred one the FB70H.

Another option, though out of stock, is this: https://nevercomingbackmtb.com/products/detachable-mcleod. I have a couple friends who bought these, they seem solid as well. Cheaper but only has the mcleod type head option.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

As GeePhroh says, this is designed/built by an engineer/trailbuilder/mountain biker who has been a friend of mine for many years. He's a smart guy who knows what he is doing. He's made quite a few improvements over the years based on real world feedback from trailbuilders (he does quite a lot of trailwork and uses his own tools as well). He's also a standup guy who will take care of you if you have any issues.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

woodway said:


> As GeePhroh says, this is designed/built by an engineer/trailbuilder/mountain biker who has been a friend of mine for many years. He's a smart guy who knows what he is doing. He's made quite a few improvements over the years based on real world feedback from trailbuilders (he does quite a lot of trailwork and uses his own tools as well). He's also a standup guy who will take care of you if you have any issues.


So you know him eh? Cool. I like to hear someone making something like this is "known" in the community. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to reach my friend that bought one yet. I suspect he's currently somewhere doing something he can't talk about since he's active military.

Woodway - is the designer of this tool on these forums?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Cotharyus said:


> Woodway - is the designer of this tool on these forums?


No, he is not. He's not a big social media type of guy


----------



## DeftJester (Apr 19, 2014)

My tool-set package from them just shipped yesterday and will be in my grubby little hands on Monday! Will post some pics and thoughts then after I take it out.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Cotharyus said:


> I've never laid hands on one of these, and wouldn't pay that kind of money for one without being able to use it first. I just don't trust the segmented handle. I've seen too much flimsy crap built that way. I have it in my head that I know a guy I used to build with that said he bought one of these, and I'm trying to get hold of him. If he says he likes it, then it's probably ok. Again, my primary concern is the handle holding up.


We have two in our house and some friends have them as well. They are very well made. The handles need to be tightened on occasion when in use. Although a change was made a year or so ago to add a lock washer to help with this, and I just haven't gotten around to putting the new washers on yet. I have had zero issues with the sturdiness of the handle, and have no concerns about that.

They are great tools and make remote trailwork much more feasible, and the owner/designer is a big supporter of MTB advocacy. That said, they are also expensive, and if one doesn't need to pack in a collapsible tool, there's no reason not to use traditional tools.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^The metal handle would be a drag, I much prefer wood because it doesn't transmit as much shock. So for any kind of regular use, no way. In a ninja drop in backcountry trail repair situation, very cool!


----------



## DevinciSean (Sep 6, 2007)

DeftJester said:


> My tool-set package from them just shipped yesterday and will be in my grubby little hands on Monday! Will post some pics and thoughts then after I take it out.


Did you get any time on it yet?


----------



## DeftJester (Apr 19, 2014)

DevinciSean said:


> Did you get any time on it yet?


Just few hours using the rake head on Sunday but I'll be out on the trail all weekend until Wednesday with it so I'll be posting my thoughts then with some photo and video. I wanted to get more time with it using the different attachments before giving it a write up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

I've had one for 5 years or so. I use it mostly for wilderness trips because I would rather carry a McLeod in my pack for 10 miles than in my hand. I then can carry a shovel in one hand and a hiking pole in the other. Yes the price is steep but for such trips well worth it. The saw head is also well worth it. I don't like the shovel head design, it's not like a fire shovel. I ran into the guy who makes them a few month ago and he said the Forest Service has placed some large orders.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

I have the three piece handle with the mcleod, shovel, and rogue hoe heads. Awesome tool. I use it mostly for maintenance and quick modifications versus creation because I'm working in clay soil and have a couple 7D axe handled heavy hoes that devour dirt better than any tool I've ever used. Awesome to be able to throw the trail boss in a pack though and the rogue and mcleod really do the job. I'd prefer a spade head rather than the flat one they offered when I bought them. I'd love to try the saw attachment too.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I've long been fascinated with "packable" trail tools. I ended up with a $50 PacForest Green Grubber, which has a removable head and wooden handle. 4 bolts and you can stash the blade, the handle is a bit more tricky. It's incredibly sturdy, I've absolutely wailed on this thing without any issues.

While bringing a socket and removing the bolts after a day of trailwork isn't overly complex, I've often thought about utilizing wingnuts or some other method of fastening the head that didn't require additional tools.

As far as blades? I hate McCleods, so that's not a selling point to me. I could see the value in a pick, but my Grubber will get under must stuff with a little bit of excavation.

Here's where I'd be interested in a Trail Boss kit: Hoe and Shovel combo with 4-piece handle under $200. Allow me to use either with only two handle segments. Make the shovel a bit smaller and flatter for more easy packing.

Being able to break down the handle is fantastic, but I don't use my tool enough to warrant the extra price. If someone developed a wooden handle that was a two-piece collapsible design that fit axes, pulaskis, etc. and perhaps another round variant for shovels and mcloud, you could do the same for a lot less money. Make it so than any wooden handle can be cut in two (or three), fastened into the couplers and removed from the coupler when necessary.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thread bump... Any thoughts on the 3 vs 4 piece handles? Same overall length. More hand positions on 3piece vs 4? Maybe slightly stiffer with less joints?


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

I would recommend the three piece if your pack will fit them. less hassle putting it together and taking it apart, plus, when I use the rogue hoe, I often only pack two segments of handle and use it "axe-handle" length, which would be shorter if it were the 4 piece sections. Great tool.


----------

